# Hello Everyone



## Lexy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all! I’m Alexandra, aka Alex, or Lexy. I’ve been searching around trying to find an active and friendly writer’s community. I’m very interested in making friends, reading and reviewing the work of others and eventually getting feedback on my work.

I’m originally from New Orleans, LA, but have been displaced since Hurricane Katrina. After the storm I went to work for the Humane Society of Louisiana. I eventually became site manager of HSLA’s rehabilitation facility. I lived on-site and  worked directly with animals rescued after the storm. It consumed my life and was the most rewarding, yet heart breaking, work I’ve ever done.

In the past year since leaving HSLA, I’ve been living completely off-grid on land that I bought in very, (very!) rural Mississippi. An entire year of solar power, collecting my own water, growing my own organic food, and....no internet. This type of lifestyle is very difficult and leaves little time for anything else. Recently I’ve been seriously considering returning to the city, if not N.O., then another city.

In the years since Katrina my life has had some pretty dramatic turns and my writing has suffered. Now I’ve come to to realize that at the end of the day it’s all I have left, and I want, need, to pour everything I have into it. 

Well...there is my introduction. I hope it wasn’t to long winded, and I also hope I’ve found a home here because honestly....it feels like forever since I’ve been home.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Lexy!


----------



## JHB (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Lexy! :thumbr:


----------



## Nickie (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello to you, Lexy, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Lexy.  Writing can be an out when none other appears.  Take a few minutes to write something at the end of each day, even if it's only fifteen minutes, or a couple of lines.  If nothing else, keep a journal; this is a great source for future books.  Right now your life story can be valuable information to future social workers, as they deal with similar incidents.  I can attest firsthand that I can understand at least some of what you're going through.  I drove dirt track stock car many years ago, after having been part of a racing family.  Auto racing is what I lived for.  By day I taught school, but three nights a week I was sitting in a race car.  One night a wreck put an end to that, and I spent two years in recovery (I should say mostly recovery, as I still have problems).  When I was told that I would never be able to race again, it was like somebody just ripped the world out from under me.  One of the ways that I dealt with the situation was to write.  Much of what I wrote was so depressing that I can't even read it now, but I can look back and see how my attitude changed over time.  The good that came out of that, was that one of my stories was printed in a Nursing Journal.  Hang in there, and someday I hope to see your name in print.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that sure sounds like you've had some incredible (and horrible) experiences.  I'm sure your writing will be all the stronger for it, though.  Welcome!


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Lexy. Hope you can think of this as home.


----------



## terrib (Aug 25, 2008)

gosh lexy, what a story....glad to have you sweetie....


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Lexy...I like to see that you worked with the Human Society. It just makes me think highyly of you right away. Hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Brendan M (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to wholeheartedly welcome you to WF.  I'd very much be glad if you joined us here and called this place home.  :wink:


----------



## Lexy (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! What a reception! You guys sure know how to make someone feel welcome. Thanks!

And Otto... many thanks for the advice and sharing your story. You've been through some pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Lumaris (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forums - I hope you find it a good home. I can't imagine the ordeal you've gone through; it's good to know you stuck through it and made it. <3


----------



## Shinn (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Sam (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alexandra.


----------

